# unidentified naval badges



## rrickoshae

good morning, I've probably put this in the wrong forum but as I don't know which fleets these badges belong to, I thought I'd start with a general request.

Can anyone recognise these badges?

1 is a small penant within a wreath, another shows a Merchant Navy type cap badge but with a pale blue background and the last one, again a Merchant navy type cap badge but showing an ugly mermaid , looks a bit like my mother in law wearing flippers but that is probably coincidental, on black.

any thoughts? (not about my mother in law but on the badges)

many thanks, dave


----------



## Stephen J. Card

The third one is cap badge from "British and Commonwealth Shippping Company" - Cayzer Irvine Manager

Yes, the lion & the mermaid's tail.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Merlion - half lion, half fish - Symbol of Singapore.


----------



## A.D.FROST

could be Curnow Shg. (ST.HELENA) check out funnel emblem


----------



## rrickoshae

*badges*



Stephen J. Card said:


> The third one is cap badge from "British and Commonwealth Shippping Company" - Cayzer Irvine Manager
> 
> Yes, the lion & the mermaid's tail.


Thats excellent Stephen, many thanks indeed, Dave


----------



## rrickoshae

*badges*



Mad Landsman said:


> Merlion - half lion, half fish - Symbol of Singapore.


oh right, so it is like my mother in law then!

many thanks, Dave


----------



## rrickoshae

*badges*



A.D.FROST said:


> could be Curnow Shg. (ST.HELENA) check out funnel emblem


thats interesting, a Cornish shipping line. Thanks, dave


----------



## RetiredPMSO

The centre one is Ocean Fleets.


----------



## rrickoshae

*badges*



RetiredPMSO said:


> The centre one is Ocean Fleets.


many thanks RetiredPMSO, thats excellent. regards, Dave


----------



## Stephen J. Card

RetiredPMSO said:


> The centre one is Ocean Fleets.




I tried everything for Ocean Fleets and came up with zilch! Of course I was thinking as in 'Oceaan' Fleets. Grrr!


----------



## Stewart Hunter

Yep, third one is ocean fleets - I was a cadet at riversdale - 73 to 79.


----------

